# Course review - Sonning Golf Club, Berkshire



## Paul_Stewart (Sep 8, 2012)

Introduction
Sonning is a parkland course near Maidenhead that has undergone extensive recent modifications and changes to its layout.  The new course opened earlier this year and is definitely worth playing for either a first-time visitor or someone who has experienced the course before.

The layout change involves the original 8th hole now becoming the 1st as the course has two distinct loops of seven and 11 holes respectively.  But the primary change has been the removal of the original 7th hole, a very dull straight par-5, to be replaced by a new 18th hole, a par-5 that dog-legs through the original trees that bordered the fairway and finishes in front of the clubhouse and patio area.

The 6,329-yard layout is a par 70 that plays to a SSS of 71 and has been described as "very challenging but extremely fair".   And this is all you can want from a course.  If you hit a good shot, you are rewarded.  Stray well off the short grass and you can find yourself in some nasty long stuff with a real challenge to your score.


The course itself
The opening five holes feature two 460-yard plus par 4s and a deceptively long par-3 that will test you from the outset.  Even the short driveable par-4 4th is no pushover with bunkers and a narrow entrance to punish the overly-ambitious.

The real key stretch to scoring well round Sonning is from the 10th through the 14th.  Five par 4s, all around the 400-yard mark with dog-legs left and right.    Any member who comes through that quintet having played to their handicap knows they are in for a good score.

The aforementioned 18th hole is testiment to the work done in recent years on the course.  Removal of many trees to create the new fairway and a wonderful sloping green with swales everywhere making it a real three-shotter for the mortal golfer, but the chance for the big-hitter to walk away puffing their chest out in pride.


Summing up
The definition of the couse in terms of fairways, rough cuts and bunkers is excellent and has been recognised by the County Golf Union in already staging events there.  The greens are as fast as anything you would play but true and consistent.

A walk-away memory from Sonning?    Knowing you have been tested to your ability from the white or yellow tees, irrespective of handicap.   There are no true signature holes at Sonning but there does not need to be.   Some of the best tree-lined courses in the South of England are memorable for the entire course rather than the recent trend of making one or two really stand out.


The cost
Monday to Friday (subject to availability)  Â£50.00
All day (subject to availability) Â£75.00
Weekends (subject to availability) Â£60.00


How to get there
Sonning Golf Club is situated South of the A4, between Reading to the West and Maidenhead to the East.   M4 to Jn 10, left onto A329M, proceed to A4 & turn right towards Maidenhead. Approx 1.8 miles to a roundabout, turn right towards Woodley (not left to Sonning) after 350 yds turn left into Duffield Road. The Clubhouse is on the left


The website
http://www.sonning-golf-club.co.uk/html/golf/golf_index.asp


----------

